# Not jumping back in but dipping a toe



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

After a 35 year hiatus from building a model I purchased the Airfix 1/48th scale JU-87B today. I have been thinking about it for some time and reading the modelling posts here got the juices flowing.

It will take some time as I have to re-acquire many of the "tools of the trade" but I am looking forward to the venture.

I will be finishing it in a desert c/s but will not be in a rush. I am off to Florida in March and will be looking in hobby shops there especially for an airbrush as they are so freaking expensive here in my part of Canada. Pretty small market I guess.

I will be reading up on more tips and if it turns out half as$^ed I will share some pics at a later date.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2014)

More tips ???? Oh, oh.... won't go to Florida in March , make the model.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 19, 2014)

The puddle is full of Toe Dippers, how did you ever find a spot??????

There is a thread for "tools" we use. Someone will know where it is.
Welcome.

***If you open this link it will take you to many threads for tools and tips!
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/questions-kits-decals-tools-pilots/


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 19, 2014)

G'don ya Jeff and welcome home, nice to see people return to the fold and you've plenty of building time between now and March and getting that airbrush. So how about it!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 20, 2014)

A most sincere "welcome back to the hobby"!
If you need any help, don't wait, there are many of us ready to give insights into the fine of mod


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Since today is after yesterday, it's a later date so, _where's the pics!?_

Welcome home J!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2014)

Good on ya Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

Good stuff Jeff. The old Airfix Ju87 kit is still fairly good after 30+ years. There might be some minor fit issues these days, but otherwise it's a straightforward kit.


----------

